# Had Sharp XV-Z3000U, Best Equivalent Replacement Nowadays?



## shanec (Jul 27, 2010)

My six year old Sharp XV-Z3000U is over used and fried internally and needs replacing now, but when it was working, I liked it just fine for HD clarity and brightness. 

What would be as good or better in same or less price range these days, when used the same way as my Sharp, situated on pedestal 16' away from 10' diagonal screen? 

Are any of those casio led/laser units as good as that Sharp unit, for HD clarity and brightness, as it'd sure be great not to have to buy expensive new bulbs so frequently. 

Thank you for any suggestions. 

- Shane


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Given the overwhelming response, you may do better getting your information from http://www.projectorcentral.com/home-theater-multimedia-projectors.htm

I bought a Panny projector a few years ago and didn't use it very much. I'm surprised as to how much that class of projectors have dropped. Better projector and they cost less.

Best of luck.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

shanec said:


> My six year old Sharp XV-Z3000U is over used and fried internally and needs replacing now, but when it was working, I liked it just fine for HD clarity and brightness.
> 
> What would be as good or better in same or less price range these days, when used the same way as my Sharp, situated on pedestal 16' away from 10' diagonal screen?
> 
> ...


Since you are used to a DLP, you may not like the look of a cheap 3LCD projector. I would recommend that you consider a lower cost DLP as an upgrade to the Sharp. How much are you willing to spend on a new one?

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

